# ISO: Simple sweet yeast roll recipe



## sarah (Oct 26, 2004)

does anyone have a sweet yeast roll recipe which is not too complicated and tastes good too?


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 26, 2004)

These are Wasabi Woman's recipies from the frozen bread dough thread below.  They sound really good and easy!

Overnight Caramel Rolls 

1 loaf frozen bread dough, thawed 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1 package dry butterscotch pudding (NOT instant) 
1/4 cup butter, melted 

Cut or break off bread dough into walnut size pieces. 
Arrange dough into greased Bundt pan. 
On top of dough, sprinkle pudding, cinnamon and brown sugar. 
Drizzle melted butter over dough. 
Let stand in refrigerator overnight or 8 hours. 

Bake at 350 degrees F for 20-25 minutes. 

*can also use 1 package Rhodes frozen dinner rolls 
and add 1/2 cup nuts and/or 1/2 cup raisins 



Glazed Orange Rolls 

2 (1-pound) loaves frozen bread dough 
orange filling: 
In small bowl, stir together 
1/3 cup melted butter 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon light corn syrup 
1 tablespoon grated orange peel 

Roll out dough on lightly floured surface into 18x9-inch rectangle; 
spread with orange filling. 
Roll up, jelly-roll fashion, beginning with 18-inch side. 
Pinch edge of dough into roll to seal well. 
Cut into 1-inch slices; place slices in greased 13x9-inch baking pan. 
Cover; let rise until double in size (about 1 hour). 
Heat oven to 375 degrees. 
Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. 
Immediately invert pan onto wire cooling rack; remove pan. 
Invert rolls onto serving platter (top sides up). 

To prepare glaze: In small bowl, stir together 
2 cups powdered sugar 
1/4 cup orange juice 
1 teaspoon grated orange peel 
Glaze top of warm rolls.


----------

